# [solved] device automounting (usb, floppy, cdrom)

## mr.nosli

I've read about tons of ways to get automounting to work:  supermount, submount, ivman, gnome-volume-manager... and im sure there are yet others.  But basically, I've got gentoo-dev-sources up and running 2.6.10 with udev and gnome and looking for a convenient way to automate mounting of drives, ESPECIALLY my digital camera which supports usb mass storage.  

Right now i have a very archaic script that mounts the camera and grabs photos off of it to a folder in the home directory... but i would like to see something a bit more "desktop" user friendly or dare i say Mac-ish, e.g.  an icon shows up on the desktop when i plug in the device, or load a cd or floppy. Similarly it would be cool if the icon disappears when the device is unplugged/ejected.  Ivman seems to be the thing im looking for, although i dont have the slightest clue how to get it done... i'd like some advice from any veteran users before i go mucking around on this one for a few days  :Shocked: 

Can anyone point me down the right path?

Also in search of a powerful tool for picture browsing?  gtkam wont work with my camera!  Is there a gnome product for this thats worth a flip?

----------

## frary

Ivman runs fine here. I don´t use any USB-Sticks or cameras, but with ivman and udev it should be possible to automount any of these.

There is a nice and simple howto for installing ivman:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autofs

It´s in german, but I´m sure you get it working....

T

----------

## apmurray

No need to use ivman!

Gnome have their own VERY NICE way of doing this which you should already have installed called gnome-volume-manager.

Try running this from a terminal then insert your usb stick or whatever and it should automount it.

to configure its behaviour there is the Removable Storage app under Desktop Prefs if I remeber correctly (am away from my box at the moment)

----------

## mr.nosli

thanks for your suggestions but my gnome doesnt have this  "Removable Storage" applet... any idea what to emerge to get it installed in gnome?

----------

## apmurray

emerge gnome-volume-manager

you'll also need udev, hal and dbus

----------

## Dumphrey

I had all i needed when i emerged gnome.  I just had to start hald service and then configure removable device.  No idea why it was in my emerge and not yours.

----------

